# Regulator solenoid stoppped working



## Saffa Chris (21 May 2017)

i have been using my aquarium gardens co2 kit for just over two weeks now on an electric timer and everything has been working perfectly. I just to home to find the red light on the solenoid on however no co2 flowing. There is plenty of co2 still in the cylinder and the regulator is showing the normal working pressure. 

I shave emailed aquarium gardens to see if they can help. Any suggestions please? Seems like perhaps a faulty solenoid?


----------



## Saffa Chris (21 May 2017)

Ok so I have figured out that when there is any pressure in the regulator the solenoid will not switch on but when I do on next from the cylinder completely and unscrew the solenoid it releases the pressure and when you screw it together again you can hear the solenoid clicking on and off. Unfortunately once you reconnect and try and turn off and on again the solenoid stops working and is just stuck closed. The chamber with the solenoid on looks clean. Perhaps the spring is either too weak / strong?


----------



## Saffa Chris (21 May 2017)




----------



## Iain mlaren (21 May 2017)

I think the spring can stretch or be overly compressed. I cant remeber exactly which. It happened to me and i stretched or compressed it a little. Havent had a problem since 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart_B (21 May 2017)

If you bought it new two weeks ago and it appears faulty then your issue is with the retailer. Im sure if you contact them they will resolve the issue


----------



## Saffa Chris (29 May 2017)

Just to close this out Aquarium Gardens have been great and sent a new power supply for the solenoid which seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Steve Mckendrick (13 Jun 2017)

Just to add to this I bought a CO2 regulator with the 12v solenoid and it packed in after about two weeks as well.
Dropped an email to the company concerned and they sent out a 240v replacement and Ive had no bother with it since.


----------



## Westyggx (11 Jul 2017)

Hi, my Co2 art reg has just done the same. The lights on but nothing coming out  Any advise? I have emailed them but wont get a reply until sometime tomorrow.

thanks,


----------



## geoffbark (11 Jul 2017)

These solenoids fail quite often, especially the cheaper type, its normally the electric positioner that fails, so even if the led is lit the magnetic field isn't being generated, and therefore the valve will not open. just bypass (or remove it) it for now until you get a new one.


----------



## Aquarium_scape_n_fish (7 Oct 2017)

I guess this one got sorted back in May but in case anyone has the same issue (i did), here are the instructions co2 Supermarket sent me. It fixed the issue

Fear not, this is quite a common occurrence and is easy to fix in a few minutes; if you'd be so kind to turn off the CO2 entering the regulator and allow any gas within the system to dissipate so that both pressure gauges read zero.  Then remove the electromagnet from the regulator by unscrewing the plastic nut. You see the gold-coloured metal post sticking out?  Inside that there is a metal piston, so when the electricity turns on the electromagnet pulls the piston back, allowing the gas to flow.  When the electricity is turned off a spring inside the post pushes the piston back and shuts off the gas.  If that metal piston has moved during transit it or after a period of use can cause it to not seat properly in the solenoid and subsequently not form a good seal and allow gas to flow even when the solenoid is switch off.


Continuing... unscrew the two Phillips/Pozi-headed screws next to the gold post and remove the covering plate.  You can now remove the gold metal post, but be careful when doing so as the piston inside is spring loaded and might fly out - so cover it with your hand to stop it flying off.  What I suggest doing is checking the piston for any debris, and then clean the parts with a lint free cloth, applying some light oil (such as WD-40) on the parts, wipe clean, and then reassemble the unit in reverse. 


It sounds a little complicated, but it's relatively straightforward and I’m sure you won’t have an issue with this - it's a 5 minute job.


----------

